# Stumped for a icd 10 dx code for SI Joint OA--------suggestions needed



## micki127 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello,

Any suggestions on what the most appropriate code for SI joint OA?

Thank you in advance and have a wonderful day!
Micki


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 14, 2016)

Osteoarthritis of the spine takes you to M47 spondylosis.


----------



## daylegirard (Jan 14, 2016)

I agree with Debra.


----------



## micki127 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your advice and have a fabulous day!


----------

